

Why so many health articles are junk - tokenadult
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/10/7372921/health-journalism-science

======
lefty89
Food is not the only thing that may cause or save you from diseases like
cancer. This is a very wrong misconcept. Of course, eating healthy can sustain
way better the presure and stress we are experiencing daily, but is not
enough. The negative thoughts that keep coming and kept for a long time are
weighing a lot more in the development of diseases. Have a look at Dr. Bruce
Lipton - The Biology of Perception. I'm not talking from thin air here, my
mother died this year from stage IV cancer after she did a very intense vegan
diet (which was not enough, of course) + mental and relaxing therapy sessions,
and unfortunately, she didn't make it. The fear and negative thoughts are the
things that are killing us, wake up and don't waste your life with negative
feelings like remorse, hate, fear, and so on.

~~~
QuantumGood
Very sorry to hear about your loss. This would probably be a good place to
insert a comment about the benefits of meditation, but for those who haven't
looked into it, it can seem a bit of an extreme approach.

Also, it's good to look into what is it about some beneficial approaches that
helps? For example fecal transplants have been highlighting the importance of
maintaining the proper environment for microflora in your gut.

